# French aires



## putties (May 18, 2005)

I have downloaded (a long time ago) the aires from this site to my TomTom but am awre that the information might be a bit old.

Has anyone tried to download form this web site;
http://www.gps-data-team.com/poi/fr...Camping_Car&navigation=375#Points_of_interest

I am a bit of a wimp when using IT so if there are any rambos out there can you let me know if it works.

Putties


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

putties said:


> I have downloaded (a long time ago) the aires from this site to my TomTom but am awre that the information might be a bit old.
> 
> Has anyone tried to download form this web site;
> http://www.gps-data-team.com/poi/fr...Camping_Car&navigation=375#Points_of_interest
> ...


Hi Putties,

I don't know about your link, but we use this one. Campingcarinfos. Start by "clicquez pour entrer" then on the left of the next page click on, "synchronisation coordonees GPS" and download all the Aires poi's for your TomTom.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Jocks on the money - they are arguably the most up to date POI's for aires you can get.

For a more direct link click >Here<

Pete


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Jocks on the money - they are arguably the most up to date POI's for aires you can get.
> 
> For a more direct link click >Here<
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete,

I tried to provide a more direct link, but couldn't get a link past the home page. I am obviously in need of more practise. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Jock and Pete

I have them thanks, but they are all on Tom Tom format and I have a Garmin Garmin! 8O :lol: 

wILL TRY TO CONVERT THEM TO .CSV FILES LATER ON, AND WILL UPLOAD HERE IF i SUCCEED. nO COPYRIGHT PROBLEMS i WOULD THINK SINCE THEY ARE FREE AND IN THE PUBLIC DOMAIN ALREADY?

Dave

(Sorry. You know what happened (again!!!!!) and I can't be bothered to alter it all. :evil: :evil: )


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Have converted to .csv files in Autoroute Pushpin format.

Haven't checked them out in Excel, so they may need a bit of tidying up . . . they often do.

Have to upload as a Zip file as MHF won't accept .bmp files.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Files tidied up a bit.

There was sporadic information, not much use really so cleared out.

Just the co-ordinates remaining since that's all the SatNav will require to get you there!

Dave


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Zebedee,
I am trying to download and install (for the first time)POI's on my Garmin 650. I have downloaded your latest CampingCar Info zip file (thanks) and unzipped it. In POI Loader I have designated the destination folder on a SD card and browsed to the unzipped camping car info folder but POI Loader tells me that the files are invalid. Any ideas as to where I am going wrong? Any help appreciated.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Guys,help req`d for me as well.
I have a Tomtom One Europe 22, came with the motorhome.
Plug into PC :roll: :roll: 
Followed Jock and Rita`s click HERE.what happens next.
Sorry i`m totally useless with Pc`s    

Les


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

lifestyle said:


> Hi Guys,help req`d for me as well.
> I have a Tomtom One Europe 22, came with the motorhome.
> Plug into PC :roll: :roll:
> Followed Jock and Rita`s click HERE.what happens next.
> ...


Hi Les,

Have you got TomTom Home downloaded on your PC? If not, you need it. TomTom Home Download

Once loaded, connect your TT One for automatic updates, then come back to us on here.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Further to above Les,

Click on Pete's link, and a file appears. Save the file into a folder in "My Documents, named by yourself as TomTom POI's for example. When the TT has updated, we'll go through the transferring of the file into the folder called "Western Europe" on your TT.

If you prefer, we can do this via the PM facility.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Jock,so far have transfered western europe to tomtom.
Will take a look at the next bit.
Thanks so far.

Les


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Knew I should've bought a TOM TOM! 

Dave for another total tech idiot is there any chance that you might explain how I get your attachment on to my Garmin, Please!! 

How come the download for the Aire is only available "pour le tom tom" and not "pour le Garmin" :? :? 

Thank you

Arizona


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*copy aires poi onto tom tom*

Ok you techie peeps have download file onto my pc so how do i get the poi's onto my tom tom (I have tom tom home on my pc) this is driving me nuts .........help please  
Chris


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: copy aires poi onto tom tom*



Codfinger said:


> Ok you techie peeps have download file onto my pc so how do i get the poi's onto my tom tom (I have tom tom home on my pc) this is driving me nuts .........help please
> Chris


Okay Chris, I'll try my best for you.

Connect TT to PC and switch on. It will ask you if you wish to connect to the computer, touch yes.

(If TT Home starts automatically, let it continue, and it will update your TT when you choose the hard drive from the menu offered. Once updated, you should make a back up to your TT folder on your PC. That way, if anything goes wrong later on, you can revert to the back up folder to reprogramme the TT.)

Once backed up, close TT Home. Go the folder on your PC where you stored the POI's and open it to show the files. The ones you need are the OV2 and Bitmap files. Highlight both files, right click and copy.

Now, left click on start menu, then my computer, right click on TT and open. Amongst all the folders, there will be one for Western Europe. Right click on that, and choose paste. This action should copy the files from the folder on your PC to the correct folder on your TT.
Once the download is complete, disconnect your TT, and go to your POI's to check that those you just downloaded are on there. If all is okay and you are happy, for good practice, reconnect to your PC, start TT Home, and back up again, as before.

Please appreciate that the above advice is taken from memory, as I don't have our TT close to hand at the moment, and is the method I use with Microsoft's XP. Others may have a simpler way, and if they do, I'd be pleased to learn it too. :lol:

HTH,

Jock. 

P.S. At some time, you may have to reset your TT, ie, a green screen, or nothing happening at all. At the base of the unit there will be a little reset label and a tiny hole for the nib of a ballpoint pen to fit into. Depending upon model of TT, this slot will either press in, or slide, and the screen will go black. Release and it should reset itself.......................hopefully. :wink:


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Aires poi's*

Thanks for that Jock will attempt to follow your instructions but no doubt somthing else will pop up when I try, blooming computers I'm rubbish on them  anyway will let you know how I get on.
Cheers for now
Chris


----------

